# Any way to simulate brass finish on steel?



## RinSF (May 26, 2010)

I recently darkened my brass door hardware using brass ager solution, and things turned out great. However, the door hinges are a problem: they’re brass-plated steel, and as they’re old, the plating has rubbed or flaked off in places. So, while the ager solution does work on these, I get a splotchy appearance due to the inconsistent finish.

I know I can get these electroplated, but I’d still like to see if I can do this myself. One method I’ve tried is to sand the old brass finish off entirely so I have a consistent surface, but as it’s now all steel, darkening it just makes a dark gray color…I really need a little more brown to match the antique brass color on the other hardware.

Here are some photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/116290...&authkey=Gv1sRgCPb_iILp3v-lPQ&feat=directlink

Any suggestions out there?? I’ve tried wood stain (which actually wasn’t too bad and lets the brushed steel to shine through), but it sets a bit tacky…maybe a top coat would solve things. Or possibly there are some specific products out there that might work? Anyhow ideas would certainly be apreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Flame Spraying is an option.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They sell various tones of brass spray paint.


----------



## RinSF (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far.

I hadn't thought about a spray paint (I see Rust-Oleum and others make antique brass colors and such), but I'm a little worried it might not last on the barrel portion of the hinges due to all the movement, no?

Also, I'd forgotten I had some photos online...so I added a link to my original post.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

RinSF said:


> Thanks for the responses so far.
> 
> I hadn't thought about a spray paint (I see Rust-Oleum and others make antique brass colors and such), but I'm a little worried it might not last on the barrel portion of the hinges due to all the movement, no?
> 
> Also, I'd forgotten I had some photos online...so I added a link to my original post.


So, get new solid brass hinges and age them.


----------



## RinSF (May 26, 2010)

Ron, in response to your note, part of the idea was to save a few hundred dollars. Deltana actually makes an antique brass hinge that would look great out of the box, but it was also important to me to see if I could retain/restore my original hardware.

*Update*: A few days ago, I did a test and sanded the brass finish off so it was down to bare steel, darkened it (with the brass ager), and then applied some Min-wax oil-based stain (they recommend their gel stains on metal, but not regular stains…but oh well, it seemed to take). It was a bit tacky to the touch for a couple days, but I have to say…last night I checked and it had set better and actually looks surprisingly good. 

Am I crazy if I go this route??? I assume I’d do well to give it a light spray with a clear top coat to seal things, I just didn’t know if things would rub off or (more importantly) rust out over time. The other option as mentioned is to just get them electroplated, but that too is a few hundred dollars. 

Thanks for bearing with my OCD tendencies! :nerd:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

RinSF said:


> Ron, in response to your note, part of the idea was to save a few hundred dollars. Deltana actually makes an antique brass hinge that would look great out of the box, but it was also important to me to see if I could retain/restore my original hardware.
> 
> *Update*: A few days ago, I did a test and sanded the brass finish off so it was down to bare steel, darkened it (with the brass ager), and then applied some Min-wax oil-based stain (they recommend their gel stains on metal, but not regular stains…but oh well, it seemed to take). It was a bit tacky to the touch for a couple days, but I have to say…last night I checked and it had set better and actually looks surprisingly good.
> 
> ...


You have very little to lose this way. Minimum time and little expense.
Stain will not keep moisture away from the steel. If you don't want it to rust, spray the hinges with a polyurethane or something similiar. It is more effective to spray it on a bench so you can hit all the surfaces.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

stain needs to be topcoated, it just wont hold up.

i think they look great splotchy, leave them like that, they look old.


----------

